# Long Term Cloning



## tankdogster (Mar 5, 2009)

I received six Super Skunk clones about 2 years ago and i have been growing from those six girls ever since. I'm on my sixth grow with the same plant strain and I was wondering if there is anything I should look out for. I heard that your clones will always be at the same growth stage as she was attached to the mother plant. I always cut my new clones as soon as the new plants have strong enough side branches. I noticed that the new clones will show their Female sex almost right after they root and start to go full veg. Will my constant cloning of the same "mother plant" start to get to mature at some point? Does this make any since? If the clones start at the point they are taken wouldn't my grow get "older" every grow?


----------



## blowinsmoke (Mar 6, 2009)

I got a clone from a friend.  He had been cloning it for over three years.  I turned that clone into a mother and cloned it all the time for two more years.  I gave the plant back to him when I moved.  His ex took the first plant and let it die.  I don't think he's still has ine anymore either, but he might.  He plays em pretty close to the chest.
    I had to transplant mine a few times.  It got spidermites once that was hard to get rid of.   The older it got the faster it cloned and the weed was always consistently killer.
    Every body talks about going 24/7 on the light, but I went 18/6.  She just grew to fast with the light on all the time.


----------



## mgfcom (Mar 6, 2009)

I'm new to cloning, but I am liking it so far.

One week and so far, so good, 8 clones still alive nearly one week each.

Fare well, and GOD's Speed to you.

May Marijuana be legal sooner rather than later!


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Mar 6, 2009)

From what I have read from several respected members on this site after a certain number of generations the clones will start to lose potency.


----------



## mgfcom (Mar 6, 2009)

edit:  mistake posted wrong thread.


----------



## blowinsmoke (Mar 7, 2009)

If you clone from a mother plant you'll never lose anything if mother is treated like the precious thing she is.  The debate starts at dose a clone from a clone lose potency.  Is C1 as good as C100.  If you clone a plant grow it clone that one and on down the line does it lose its strength?   

The answer is YES in a perfect environment.  If you started from seed today and cloned that plant then flowered it then grew that clone and repeated the process your grand mother would want a new seed.

The problem is we cause genetic errors when cutting, the plant's dna degrades, it gets mistreated, it gets sick, it get infested.  All these things affect the future clones.  And with each degradation yeild and potency. 

   How long a grower can go from clone to clone depnds on their skill and their strain.  This is also true with mother plants because they will mature and eventually degrade as well.


----------



## gsxr1000 (Mar 16, 2009)

how long can you keep one mother around?


----------



## UKgirl420 (Mar 16, 2009)

gsxr1000 said:
			
		

> how long can you keep one mother around?


 
for as long as you keep her alive


----------



## gsxr1000 (Mar 17, 2009)

no set life cycle then?


----------



## Muddy Paws (Mar 17, 2009)

Genetics are genetics, there is NO deterioration of the genetic make-up of a plant no matter what, this cannot be changed.

 If you take a cut from the mother, flower the Mother and use the new cut for the next time you grow, then you have a fresh cut every time.

 I haven't heard of any UK Cheese being weakened by time


----------



## Hick (Mar 17, 2009)

Muddy Paws said:
			
		

> Genetics are genetics, there is NO deterioration of the genetic make-up of a plant no matter what, this cannot be changed.
> 
> If you take a cut from the mother, flower the Mother and use the new cut for the next time you grow, then you have a fresh cut every time.
> 
> I haven't heard of any UK Cheese being weakened by time


 I don't agree totally.. I have experienced the degradation of clones of clones of clones... 
now, I have no way of checking dna 'markers' or such, but I can attest to them eventually getting weaker, both in vigor and potency. It isn't noticeable for several generations of cuts, but it has definitely occurred in my stable.


> "is c100 going to be as c1"


.. "I" say no. Though I may be "theoretically" incorrect, genetically speaking,(I have no scietific facts to back it up) and it may have to do with my skill(or lack there of).. "I" prefer to keep a single donor/mother and take cuttings from there.


----------



## Muddy Paws (Mar 17, 2009)

I've heard that a lot, Hick...I'll take your word, m8


----------



## blowinsmoke (Mar 18, 2009)

When you take a cutting you cut cells.  If that plant becomes your mother, there is degradation of the DNA.  The amount is mall depending on stress and cloning technique, but just like sitting in the sun to long, the plant loses some of it's figure.   

     Plants last last a few years.  Cut my arm off every week and see how happy I am.  Plants like to be trimmed.  They'll  thrive.  But they must be healthy first


----------



## tankdogster (Mar 19, 2009)

I'm cutting a new clone from a clone that has grown strong enough. So far i have not seen any stress and the cycle is working pretty good. I was just wondering if the clones would keep moving further and further into maturity as each cutting is theoretically starting from the point it was cut. Does that make ant since to anybody? I am pretty high  I love smoking my own grown.


----------



## tankdogster (Mar 19, 2009)

This is one of my girls @ 5 weeks flower and I guess clone number 12. No one plant is used for mass cuttings. I take one and sometimes two from a veg girl and let her go on to flower. So far I have 100% clone success (rock wool and clone x) and some sweet smoke on the back end.


----------



## tankdogster (Mar 19, 2009)

One more


----------



## Piperson (Mar 19, 2009)

Ive been just growing clones and clones of clones for about 10 months now. Harvested about 14 now. And I can't tell any difference in the potency yet. It's still kick azz.


----------

